# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی برای جبران جا موندن از آزمون

## Saahel

سلام
 رشتم تجربیه و 98 کنکور دادم
چون درس نخوندم امسال تصمیم گرفتم کنکور نظام جدید شرکت کنم البته یکم دیر این تصمیمو گرفتم.
منابعو تکمیل کردم ولی خیلی اطلاعات نداشتم طول کشید
آزمون هم ثبت نام کردم ولی 17 آبان مرحله سومه و من دو مرحله قبل کاری نکردم
اگه بخوام فقط موارد این آزمونو بخونم نمیدونم کدوم قسمتای مرحله قبل پیش نیاز این موارد هست
نمیدونم چیکار کنم که با برنامه هماهنگ شم اولویتم این ازمونه بعدش جبران مراحل قبل.
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## WickedSick

سلام
راستی یکی از دانش اموزام که اتفاقا توی فرومم هست تازه استارت زده
بهش گفتم که از الان مطابق اولین ازمون قلم چی پیش بره. یعنی‌مهم نیست که گذشته، فعلا ازون ازمون شروع کنه.
اگه هم توضیح بیشتر میخواین، براتون همینجا بفرستم : )

----------


## Saahel

> سلام
> راستی یکی از دانش اموزام که اتفاقا توی فرومم هست تازه استارت زده
> بهش گفتم که از الان مطابق اولین ازمون قلم چی پیش بره. یعنی‌مهم نیست که گذشته، فعلا ازون ازمون شروع کنه.
> اگه هم توضیح بیشتر میخواین، براتون همینجا بفرستم : )


یعنی تا 17 آبان بودجه بندی اولین آزمونو پیش برم؟
ازمون گاج میرم

----------


## Saahel

> سلام
> راستی یکی از دانش اموزام که اتفاقا توی فرومم هست تازه استارت زده
> بهش گفتم که از الان مطابق اولین ازمون قلم چی پیش بره. یعنی‌مهم نیست که گذشته، فعلا ازون ازمون شروع کنه.
> اگه هم توضیح بیشتر میخواین، براتون همینجا بفرستم : )


ممنون میشم بیشتر توضیح بدین
برنامه 3 تا آزمونو دیدم سرفصلاشو که یه نگاه انداختم کلا ناامید شدم

----------


## WickedSick

دوستانی که پرسیدین. 
من یکی از دانش اموزامم همونجور که گفتم تازه استارت زده و این ازمونارو جا مونده.
دوتا راه بهش دادم:
۱ اینکه از اول شروع کنه. یعنی مطالق ازمون ۱۹ مهر بره.
۲ واسه ازمون جدید بخونه و کلا ۲ ۳ تای قبلیو فراموش کنه.

راه اول بدیش اینه که یکم عقبین. و یحتمل تا عید به آزمونا نمیرسین که همزمان با بقیه باشین. بعد از اون میرسین. چون ایستگاه جبرانی داره و میتونین توی اون ایستگاه ها جبران کنین.

راه دوم خوبیش اینه مطابق و همزمان بقیه این اما‌ بدیش اینه مطالب پایه تون جا مونده! و از نظر من یکی که‌میلنگین بدون اون مطالب. 

پس بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم:
فرض کنین از الان واسه آزمون ۱۹ مهر دارین میخونین. با همون بودجه بندی پیش برید. هر دو هفته یبار‌هم آزمونش که تو سایتت موجوده رو بگیرین از اینترنت و توی خونه‌مطابق شرایط آزمون بزنین.
سعی کنین منظم پیش برید که تو ایستگاه های جبرانی و عید، به برنامه برسین.
  @Saahel @Ehsan379

----------


## Saahel

> دوستانی که پرسیدین. 
> من یکی از دانش اموزامم همونجور که گفتم تازه استارت زده و این ازمونارو جا مونده.
> دوتا راه بهش دادم:
> ۱ اینکه از اول شروع کنه. یعنی مطالق ازمون ۱۹ مهر بره.
> ۲ واسه ازمون جدید بخونه و کلا ۲ ۳ تای قبلیو فراموش کنه.
> 
> راه اول بدیش اینه که یکم عقبین. و یحتمل تا عید به آزمونا نمیرسین که همزمان با بقیه باشین. بعد از اون میرسین. چون ایستگاه جبرانی داره و میتونین توی اون ایستگاه ها جبران کنین.
> 
> راه دوم خوبیش اینه مطابق و همزمان بقیه این اما‌ بدیش اینه مطالب پایه تون جا مونده! و از نظر من یکی که‌میلنگین بدون اون مطالب. 
> ...


ممنون بابت راهنمایی

----------


## Saahel

دوستان اگه کسی نظر دیگه ای داره لطفا بگه

----------


## Amin4636

سلام 
نظر منم اینه که مطابق آزمون(19مهر) از اول شروع کنید اما با یه تفاوت و اون اینه که بیشترین تمرکزتون روی دروس اختصاصی باشه
و تو عمومی ها بیشتر زبان و عربی و مباحث مهارتی ادبیات رو کار کنین البته زیاد هم از از بقیه مباحث دور نشید و تو بعضی آزمون ها میتونید زود تر از ۲ هفته مباحث رو جمع کنید(مثل آزمون ۱۹ مهر که مثلا نیازی نیست زیست فصل ۱ دهم رو بخونید و تو فیزیک فصل۱ دهم خیلی راحت میتونید جمعش کنید)
با همین روند به احتمال زیاد بتونید به اولین آزمون مبحثی بهمن (۱۸ بهمن) برسید

----------


## Sara_heidari

*سلام 
بنظر منم برای همین  ۱۷ آبان شروع کن و جلو برو 
قلمچی ایستگاه جبرانی داره  و اونجا میتونی حتما جبران کنی و تو برنامه هایی که برای آزمون های بعدی میچینی حتمایکی دو تادرس از ازمون های قبل هم بذار 
اینطوری تا دی ماه میتونی کامل به آزمون برسی و جبران کنی بنظرم 
موفق باشی*

----------


## Maja7080

ادبیات رو لازم نیست مطالب قدیمی رو بخونی طبق بودجه بندی ازمون جدید بخون،دینی و زبان هم همنطور،ولی برای عربی باید از پایه بخونی یعنی فعل چیه فاعل چیه ،جمله اسمیه چه فرقی با فعلیه داره و ۸ باب و... اگه اینهارو بلدی پس یعنی یه پیش زمینه داری و فقط یه مرور جزئی کن و برای ازمون جدید بخون ولی اگه بلد نیستی از پایه بخون چون برای عربی پایه رو بلد نباشی خوندن بقیه مطالب فایده نداره.برای تخصصی ها زیست رو حتتتتتما از پایه شروع کن،شیمی رو هم فقط مطالب غیر حفظیشو بخون.من از نظام جدید خبر ندارم ولی یه مثال از نظام قدیم میزنم،مثلا ارایش الکترونی فصل ۱ رو تمرین کن ولی مطالب حفظی مثل مدل های اتمی رو بذار ایستگاه های جبرانی بخون.فیزیک رو طبق بودجه بندی ازمون جدید بخون و هر وقت وقت کردی برگرد فصلهای قبلی رو تمرین کن.اما ریاضی رو از پایه بخون و طبق بودجه بندی اولین ازموناین نظر من بود امیدوارم برات مفید باشه

----------


## Believer

به نظر من از بودجه بندی 19 مهر شروع کن و بیشتر تمرکزت روی اختصاصیا باشه حدودا 70% به 30% تا آزمون 20 دی و4بهمن که کسایی که قبلا با بودجه آزمون هماهنگ بودن دوباره مرور میکنن شما تو اون آزمونا میرسی مطالبو 1 بار بخونی که خیالت راحت باشه.

----------


## tamanaviki

دیرع واسه شرو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟چ حرفاااااااااااااا


طرف از عید شرو میکنه ب اونیکه میخاد میرسه حالا شما میگی دیرع!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

باید اول بذونی از کنکور چی میخای البته منطقی بعدش ی برنامه ریزی که خداروشکر پرع نت برنامه س بعد عمل کردن ب اون برنامه شما ک پرسال رتبه خوبی اوردی ازت بعیدع بگی دیرع واسه شرو

----------


## Saahel

> ادبیات رو لازم نیست مطالب قدیمی رو بخونی طبق بودجه بندی ازمون جدید بخون،دینی و زبان هم همنطور،ولی برای عربی باید از پایه بخونی یعنی فعل چیه فاعل چیه ،جمله اسمیه چه فرقی با فعلیه داره و ۸ باب و... اگه اینهارو بلدی پس یعنی یه پیش زمینه داری و فقط یه مرور جزئی کن و برای ازمون جدید بخون ولی اگه بلد نیستی از پایه بخون چون برای عربی پایه رو بلد نباشی خوندن بقیه مطالب فایده نداره.برای تخصصی ها زیست رو حتتتتتما از پایه شروع کن،شیمی رو هم فقط مطالب غیر حفظیشو بخون.من از نظام جدید خبر ندارم ولی یه مثال از نظام قدیم میزنم،مثلا ارایش الکترونی فصل ۱ رو تمرین کن ولی مطالب حفظی مثل مدل های اتمی رو بذار ایستگاه های جبرانی بخون.فیزیک رو طبق بودجه بندی ازمون جدید بخون و هر وقت وقت کردی برگرد فصلهای قبلی رو تمرین کن.اما ریاضی رو از پایه بخون و طبق بودجه بندی اولین ازموناین نظر من بود امیدوارم برات مفید باشه


مشکل منم دقیقا اینه که زیست و شیمی مطالب کلا عوض شده مشخص نیس چی ب چیه
از طرفی کتاب های وزارتی درسی پیدا نمیشه فقط کمک اموزشی داریم خیلی راحت نمیشه کتابو بگیریم دستمون بگیم خب اینا مفهمومی و پیش نیازن پس اینا رو بخونیم
لا اقل نظام قدیم بود میدونستم چیا حفظین بزارمشون ایسگاه جبرانی اینجا مطالبشونو نخوندم نمیدونم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## sunnny

> دوستانی که پرسیدین. 
> من یکی از دانش اموزامم همونجور که گفتم تازه استارت زده و این ازمونارو جا مونده.
> دوتا راه بهش دادم:
> ۱ اینکه از اول شروع کنه. یعنی مطالق ازمون ۱۹ مهر بره.
> ۲ واسه ازمون جدید بخونه و کلا ۲ ۳ تای قبلیو فراموش کنه.
> 
> راه اول بدیش اینه که یکم عقبین. و یحتمل تا عید به آزمونا نمیرسین که همزمان با بقیه باشین. بعد از اون میرسین. چون ایستگاه جبرانی داره و میتونین توی اون ایستگاه ها جبران کنین.
> 
> راه دوم خوبیش اینه مطابق و همزمان بقیه این اما‌ بدیش اینه مطالب پایه تون جا مونده! و از نظر من یکی که‌میلنگین بدون اون مطالب. 
> ...


سلام
لطفا بگین اگه الان یکی آزمون شرکت کنه و همونطور که شروع کننده ی این تاپیک گفتن دو مرحله ی اول رو نرسیده باشه کار کنه؛چطور مطابق ازمون 19 مهر پیش بره در صورتی که  آزمون 17 آبان رو باید بده؟
ممنونم.

----------


## mojtabamessi

درسایی که پیش نیازش تو ازمون قبل نبود میتونی طبق برنامه ازمونت بخونی دی جبرانی داره

----------


## Mysterious

*بنظرم از آزمون ۱۵ آذر ثبت نام کن و مباحثشو بخون و عقب افتادگیای آزمونای قبل+مباحث آزمون رو میتونی جمع کنی تا دی*

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام
> لطفا بگین اگه الان یکی آزمون شرکت کنه و همونطور که شروع کننده ی این تاپیک گفتن دو مرحله ی اول رو نرسیده باشه کار کنه؛چطور مطابق ازمون 19 مهر پیش بره در صورتی که  آزمون 17 آبان رو باید بده؟
> ممنونم.


سلام و وقت بخیر.
گفتم خدمتتون، توی همین مستی که نقل کردین کاملا توصیح دادم که چیکار کنین. متوجه نشدین؟ توضیح بدم؟

----------


## sunnny

> سلام و وقت بخیر.
> گفتم خدمتتون، توی همین مستی که نقل کردین کاملا توصیح دادم که چیکار کنین. متوجه نشدین؟ توضیح بدم؟


وقت شما هم بخیر.
نه متوجه شدم،ممنون.
منظورم این بود که در آزمون هاش باید چیکار کنه؟تا وقتی که به محدوده ی آزمون نرسید،در اون شرکت نکنه؟

----------


## WickedSick

> وقت شما هم بخیر.
> نه متوجه شدم،ممنون.
> منظورم این بود که در آزمون هاش باید چیکار کنه؟تا وقتی که به محدوده ی آزمون نرسید،در اون شرکت نکنه؟


نه نیازی نیس شرکت کنه. دقیقا مطابقش پیش برع و هر دو هفته یبار، جمعه، همون آزمونی که مطابقش خونده رو آزمون بگیره از خودش توی خونه

----------


## Colonius

به نظر من اگه سال دومتونه حتما  با ازمون پیش برید چون یبار خوندینشون و زمان نسبتا کمتری نیاز دارید تا بیادبیارید وگرنه روشی که دوستمون گفتن بهتره ولی خیلی ریسکه ادم ازمون نده و یه دفه از بعد عید ازمون بده چون دوحالت پیش میاد یا شما واقعا خیلی خوب خوندین که مشکلی نیست یا شما فکر میکردین خوب خوندین درحالی که خوب نخوندین و سطحتتون از بقیه پایین تره و یه دفه بعد عید اینو میفهمه روحیه کلا تخریب میشه شاید بگین من که ازمون ازخودم میگرفتم ولی سر جسه با توخونه خیلی فرقه میکنه...

----------

